# Spiele für meinen Rig?



## Technodex (19. April 2015)

*Spiele für meinen Rig?*

Hi , ich suche Spiele die auf dauer Spass machen und mit meinem PC laufen 

PC

Graka: GTX 560 Ti

CPU: AMD PHENOM 9950 QUAD CORE

Mainboard: GA-MA790X-DS4 

DDR2 

Danke im Vorraus 

MFG Krimix ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2015)

Was für ne Art von Spiel bevorzugst du? Sehr viele auch neue Spiele werden halt bei deinem PC immer noch "laufen", weil deren niedrige Detailmodi nicht so anspruchsvoll sind.


----------



## Technodex (19. April 2015)

Eher in die Richtung Shooter aber man kann ja mal auch andere Genres ausprobieren..


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. April 2015)

Wie groß ist dein RAM Speicher, da steht im Moment nichts ? 4GB sollten es minimum sein, OS 64 bit Win7 aufwärts ?


----------



## Technodex (19. April 2015)

8GB Und Win7 64bit^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. April 2015)

^In dem Fall kannst du die Frage umdrehen " Welche Spiele laufen NICHT auf deinem System ?"  Würde so wahrscheinlich sogar GTA 5 wuppen - wenn auch mit Einschränkungen.

AC Unity  / Evil Within würd z.B. nicht mehr gehen


----------



## luki0710 (19. April 2015)

Pflanzen vs Zombies Garden Warfire müsste meines Erachtens gut laufen.


----------



## Technodex (20. April 2015)

Mein PC is nicht mehr der Beste ich habe vor kurzem mal Bo2 Multi installiert und schwankte zwischen 150-200 FPS auf Niedriegen Grafik Einstellungen trotzdem frezeed der PC oder das Spiel ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. April 2015)

Prinzipiell müsste eigentlich so gut wie alles laufen. Die neuesten AAA Titel wahrscheinlich noch mit Einschränkungen, alles was so 2 Jahre alt ist müsste noch problemlos zu spielen sein. 
Ganz dicke Grafik Hämmer wie BF4 und so wirst Abstriche machen müssen, aber auch das könntest zum Laufen kriegen.

Das mit BO2 liegt so wie du es schilderst nicht an der Leistungsfähigkeit des PC sondern an bugs oder Inkompatibilität.


----------



## Technodex (20. April 2015)

Das Problem bsteht auch bei Battlefield Bad Company 2...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. April 2015)

Hast mal geschaut, ob alle (!) Treiber aktuell sind?


----------



## Vordack (20. April 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> Mein PC is nicht mehr der Beste ich habe vor kurzem mal Bo2 Multi installiert und schwankte zwischen 150-200 FPS auf Niedriegen Grafik Einstellungen trotzdem frezeed der PC oder das Spiel ...



Ist es eine Gaiunward Graka?

Die Gainward 560 Ti Reihe, die ich auch besaß, hatte ein Manko, die Stomspannung war zu niedrig eingestellt was es zu freezes führte. Nervte mich bei BF3 ungemein.

Hab ein Link zu einem ähnlichen Problem gefunden: Gainward GTX 560ti 2 GB Battlefield 3 Problem - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum

Post 23 ist für Dich interessant.

Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos

Viel Glück.

Sei


----------



## Technodex (20. April 2015)

Jap alles Aktuell


----------



## Technodex (20. April 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist es eine Gaiunward Graka?
> 
> Die Gainward 560 Ti Reihe, die ich auch besaß, hatte ein Manko, die Stomspannung war zu niedrig eingestellt was es zu freezes führte. Nervte mich bei BF3 ungemein.
> 
> ...



Naja ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit PC'S aus ... vllt könntest du mir  das genauer erklären ^^ aber auch nur wenn du Lust hast ^^.

Edit: Achja ich hab eine Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti


----------



## Technodex (20. April 2015)

Das Problem bei Bo2 hab ich behoben in dem ich beim Graka Treiber alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt habe ^^


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. April 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Bo2 hab ich behoben in dem ich beim Graka Treiber alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt habe ^^



Ah ok, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit Spielen, wenn ich über den Treiber Anit Aliasing und ähnliches erzwungen habe.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Du hast da sicher ein anderes Problem, vlt nur ein Programm, was nebenbei (unbemerkt) läuft - neulich zB war es bei einem User Skype, was mit Windows zusammen im Hintergrund startete und bei Games für FPS_Einbrüche sorgte


----------



## luki0710 (20. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast da sicher ein anderes Problem, vlt nur ein Programm, was nebenbei (unbemerkt) läuft - neulich zB war es bei einem User Skype, was mit Windows zusammen im Hintergrund startete und bei Games für FPS_Einbrüche sorgte


Ja Skype ist schon was doofes ^^

Vielleicht wird dein PC auch einfach zuheiß beim Spielen.


----------



## Technodex (20. April 2015)

Pic-Upload.de - Unbenannt.png Nach einer Stunde Bo2 (Temp 3 ist immer so)


Edit: Und im Hintergrund laufen Avast und AVG (Anti Virus Zeug)


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. April 2015)

Avast *und *AVG gleichzeitig laufen lassen halte ich für keine so brilliante Idee. Zwei Virenscanner können sich gegenseitig ziemich stören. Ist zwar nen Schuss ins blaue, aber evtl auf einen davon verzichten?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Du hast ZWEI Virenscanner? ^^  Das ist nicht gut, das kann Probleme machen und bringt nix. Einen würd ich ganz deinstallieren, den anderen dann mal - wenn das noch nix bringt - beim Spielen testweise abschalten.


----------



## Technodex (20. April 2015)

Könnte mein PC irgendwas einstellen das er sachen Beendet die zuviel Leistung ziehen ? Da Bad Company 2 immernoch auf Niedriegen Einstellungen sich einfach schliesst..


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Da müsstest du lieber mal manuell Sachen schließen. Wüsste aber keine Möglichkeit, automatisch was zu beenden. Nachher is das dann was, was du doch brauchst ^^


Und zu BC2: isses denn schon gepatcht? Sind ALLE deine Treiber aktuell?


----------



## luki0710 (20. April 2015)

Du könntest mal in den Windows Energiespareinstellungen nach schauen was eingestellt ist und geben falls auf „Leistung " stellen.


----------



## Technodex (21. April 2015)

Alles Aktuell und Leistung hab ich auch Aktiviert...

BC2 Hab ich bei Steam Gekauft also müsste es Gepatcht sein ^^

Edit Hab bei meinem Anti Virus jetzt Spiele Modus gemacht ob das was bringen wird..


----------



## Technodex (21. April 2015)

Jetzt lief Bad Company 2 auf Hoch ^^ aber ich werde jetzt gekickt mit der Meldung Corupted File/Memory :/ und sobald ich 2x MSAA und 2x Antisotropischer Filter anmach beendet es sich wieder ^^


----------



## Technodex (21. April 2015)

Fazit: Pc frezeed oder gibt Blue screen sobald mal Antisotropischen Filter oder MSAA anmacht sonst ist alles jetzt am laufen ^^ 
DAnke an euch ^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Also, es könnte natürlich sein, dass Deine Graka den Geist langsam aufgibt. Auch denkbar, bei dem alten System, dass Windows inzwischen viel "Müll" und kleine Fehler angesammelt hat und eine Neuinstallation schon alles regeln würde.


----------



## Technodex (21. April 2015)

Vor kurzem wurde Windows schon Neuinstalliert.. 
Was für ne Graka gibt es den unter 150 die genauso gut oder besser ist ? 750 Ti ?

Edit: Würde gern bei NVidia bleiben ^^

http://www.amazon.de/NVIDIA-GeForce...F8&qid=1429616601&sr=8-1&keywords=grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Die 750 Ti wäre stärker als Deine alte Karte, aber is halt echt teuer für die "Leistung" - eine AMD R7 260X für 110€ (bei anderen Shops als amazon) wäre auch nicht langsamer, und bei Amazon gäb es diese hier mit 2GB http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-260X-Grafikkarte-GDDR5-Speicher/dp/B00GI2EZ7Ifür 125€*, *und eine R9 270X wäre sogar 40-50% (!) schneller, kostet c.a. 160€ PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du nicht direkt 190-200€ ausgeben willst, kommt bei Nvidia aber nur die 750 Ti in Frage.


PS: es MUSS aber nicht an der Graka liegen...


----------



## Technodex (21. April 2015)

Ich hatte grad wieder das gleiche Prob hab dan wieder die Graka Treiber auf Werkseinstellungen gestellt und es ging wieder..


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Meinst du jetzt im Nvidia-Treibermenü oder im Spiel selbst? Ich würde im Treibermenü eh nix ändern, sondern alles immer jeweils im SPiel selber einstellen.


----------



## Technodex (21. April 2015)

Screen3.png - directupload.net

..........


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Jo, das würd ich auf Standardwerten lassen und nur im Spiel dann einstellen, was man dort habenwill


----------



## Technodex (21. April 2015)

Hab ich auch so ^^


----------



## Technodex (30. April 2015)

Hi  

Da ich jetzt nicht schon wieder einen neuen Thread aufmachen will benutze ich den hier ^^ 

Ich habe mir jetzt BF4 Game Time runtergeladen das auf low/mid settings sehr gut läuft , aber BFBC2 auf high settings gibt mir nach CA 10 min einen Bluescreen :/

GRAKA: GTX 560 Ti

CPU Amd Phenom 9950 QUAD 

8gb 

Win7

MFG Technodex


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2015)

Gibt es den immer an genau der gleichen Stelle? Und bei zB mittleren Details NICHT? Dann ist da vlt ein Effekt schuld, der bei high aktiv ist...


----------



## Technodex (30. April 2015)

Bei allen .. Grafk einstellungen


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2015)

tja, kann halt sein, dass was nicht mit der Karte okay ist... ^^  

Treiber fürs Mainboard, Sound usw. sind aber wirklich ALLE aktuell? Es kann sogar so was wie ne Maussoftware schuld sein...


----------



## oroz (2. Juni 2015)

Kommt immer darauf an welche Games du zockst. Ansonsten kann ich einen gamer PC sehr empfehlen


----------



## Vordack (2. Juni 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit PC'S aus ... vllt könntest du mir  das genauer erklären ^^ aber auch nur wenn du Lust hast ^^.
> 
> Edit: Achja ich hab eine Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti



Habs eben erst gelesen 

Die Gainward 560 Ti ist mit einem zu niedrigen Standardtakt ausgeliefert wurden. Deswegen friert es bei grafisch aufwendigen Spielen gerne ein. 

Lade Dir hier MSI Afterburner - Download - CHIP den Afterburner runter und installiere ihn.

Diese beiden Regler sind für Dich interessant. Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos

Wenn Du sie nicht verändern kannst mußt Du in den Optionen (ich meine es war bei Overclocking, weiss es aber nicht...) irgendwie "Allow Voltage OC" oder so anhaken.

Ein User in dem Forum hat gesage mit den Werten im Bild funzt es bei ihm. Also Du mußt dir Regler verschieben und dann unten auf Apply clicken. Um es beim jedem Systemstart zu automatisieren Apply at Startup oder wie das heisst auswählen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Technodex (2. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist aber der Ram die möglichkeit hab ich aber jetzt genutzt um den PC Aufzurüsten ^^


----------

